# PROBLEME CLAVIER



## KATANNNN (24 Janvier 2011)

BONJOUR

JE VIENS A VOUS CAR JAI UN GROS PROBLEME AVEC MON MAC DEPUIS HIER MATIN.
EN LE RALLUMANT JAI PU REMARQUE QUE MON CLAVIER AVAIS UN GROS PROBLEME

1 IMPOSSIBILITE DE REVENIR EN MINISCULE
2 LORSQUE J EFFECTUE UN CLIQUE SUR INTERNET UNE NOUVELLE PAGES S4OUVRE AUTOMATIQUEMENT

3 LES FLECHE NE MARCHE PAS IMPOOSSIBILITE D4UTILISER LA TOUCHER POUR EFFACER EGALEMENT IMPOSSIBILITE DUTILISER TOUT CE QUI EST POINT D4INTEROGATION VIRGULE ETC

4 LES TOUCHES POMMES NE FONCTIONNE PLUS

5 LES FOCTIONNALITER COIN POUR REVENIR DIRECTEMENT SUR LE BUREAU OU VOI LE NOMBRE DE PAGES UTILISER OU POUR ALLER SUR LE DASHBOARD NR FONCTIONNE PLUS

6 LORSQUE JE REDUIS UNE PAGES CELLE CI CE REDUIT TOUT DOUCEMENT

7 LE SON SE BAISSE ET CE LEVE SEUL SANS QUE JE NE LUI DEMANDE RIEN 

8 TOUT LA PARTIE DROITE PERMET D ELEVER LE SONT A FOND OU DE L ETEINDRE

9 LA TOUCHE ENTREE NE MARCHE PLUS POUR VALIDER MAIS SEULEMENT POUR DESCENDRE DE LIGNE

10 ON DIRAIT PARFOIS QUUNE TOUCHE RESTE BLOQUER PUISQUE LORQUE JUTILISE MON TRACKPAD POUR SURLIGNER IL MEN EST IMPOSSIBLE 

DESOLE POUR LE TEXTE ET LA CONTENANCE AINSI QUE POUR LES FAUTES D4ORTOGRAPHE

CORDIALEMENT JONATHAN


----------



## LASP (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut,
J'ai egalement le probleme, ma touche MAJ est coincée et impossible de revenir en minuscule! La seule solution est d avoir un clavier externe en plus, qui ma permis d'acceder de nouveau a ma messagerie...en revanche la touche du clavier reste bloquée et le demarrage s'effectue en mode "sans extension" et je n ai plus acces a mon bluetooth...Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution? Peut on inactiver la touche MAJ uniquement?
merci!
LASP


----------



## Ekow (24 Janvier 2011)

Aucun liquide n'est tombé sur votre clavier ? 

C'est déjà arrivé qu'une touche reste collée après qu'un peu de coca se soit glissé dessous.


Sinon, juste au cas ou... Le caps lock est bien désactivé ?


----------



## KATANNNN (24 Janvier 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Aucun liquide n'est tombé sur votre clavier ?
> 
> C'est déjà arrivé qu'une touche reste collée après qu'un peu de coca se soit glissé dessous.
> 
> ...



NON IL N EST JAMAIS TOMBER DE COCA ET NN LA TOUCHE ET BIEN DESACTIVE JE PENSE QUE JE N ECRIRAI PAS COMME CA 
ESSAYONS DE PRENDRE CA AU MIEUX :rateau:
MAIS CA COMMENCE A ME RENDRE SICK CETTE HISTOIRE 

PLEASE HELP MEEEE


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2011)

KATANNNN a dit:


> NON IL N EST JAMAIS TOMBER DE COCA ET NN LA TOUCHE ET BIEN DESACTIVE JE PENSE QUE JE N ECRIRAI PAS COMME CA
> ESSAYONS DE PRENDRE CA AU MIEUX :rateau:
> MAIS CA COMMENCE A ME RENDRE SICK CETTE HISTOIRE
> 
> PLEASE HELP MEEEE



Bonjour,
- Teste avec un clavier externe et une souris, en désactivant dans Préférences Système => Accès Universel =>onglet 'Souris, trackpad' et coche _"Ignorer le trackpad lorsqu'une souris ou un trackpad externe sont connectés"._
- Teste sur une autre session.
- Répare les autorisations.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2011)

En plus de tester dans une autre session, redémarre sur le DVD; après le menu des langues, va dans le menu utilitaires et lance le terminal : si tu tapes des lettres, sont-elles tjs en majuscules ?
(je ne dis pas d'entrer des commandes dans le terminal, hein )


----------



## lolitta (25 Janvier 2011)

Comme je l'avais suggéré dans un autre fil de discussion, je t'invite à faire les 2 tests suivants:

*A - Réinitialiser la PRAM* (procédure à suivre)


Éteignez lordinateur.
Localisez  les touches  suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R.  Maintenez ces  touches enfoncées simultanément à létape 4.
Allumez lordinateur.
Appuyez   sur Commande-Option-P-R et maintenez ces touches enfoncées. Vous devez   appuyer sur ces touches avant que lécran gris napparaisse.
Maintenez   les touches enfoncées jusquà ce que lordinateur redémarre et que  vous  entendiez le bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.
Relâchez les touches.
si le pb persiste, passer à l'étape B

*B- Réinitialiser le SMC* : se référer à la page suivante:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR 

Tu choisis la procédure de réinitialisation du SMC adaptée à ton modèle de mac.

En espérant que ça t'aidera  Tiens nous au courant


----------



## KATANNNN (25 Janvier 2011)

JE VOUS TIEN AU COURANT QUAND JAI TT ESSAYER


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mon clavier sans fil, subitement (pas de coca renversé, je ne bois que de la bière et c'est une chose trop sérieuse pour la renverser) certaines touches ne fonctionnent plus du tout :

' r t j k ,

Si je suis les recommandations de l'assistance Apple, j'ai vérifié sur l'afficheur de clavier que ces touches ne fonctionnaient plus.

J'ai réparé les autorisations, démonté et remonté les piles, supprimé puis configuré le clavier dans le menu bluetooth, et le logiciel est à jour...

Démonter le clavier ? Mais comment et pour y faire quoi ?

Achetez un autre clavier et le revendre dans un pays où la langue n'utilise jamais le ', le r, le t, le j et le k ni aucune virgule dans les phrases...

;-)


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ferais déjà un test avec un clavier filaire pour être certain que ça bien du clavier et pas d'autre chose


----------

